# Is this a Good buy? Anyone have "The Knowledge"?



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We're toying with the idea of selling our beloved Hymer and moving to something a little bigger and with a bit more storage space. We don't have loads of money and woud like to buy something older and with a bit of character.

We spotted this one on Ebay and quite liked the look of it inside - something a bit different. It seems a lot of money however for its year. I can't find anything comparable in the UK market to get an idea of price so just wondered if anyone had any idea of whether it was a good buy or not.

It seems to have been for sale for some time on various sites and has been reduced in price from £16 950 to £15 950.

Any comments would be welcome.

Thanks

Clickage....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

In USA this would be on a forecourt at arond $35k.

around £23k

It des seem a little on the cheap side.

The ad reads I have used. It does not state I have owned.
Maybe needs a bit of digging.
Or just my suspicouse mind

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Knowleage*

£16,000

61,000 miles
19 going on twenty years old!

I have a 2008 Honda Japanese Imported Car (Supplied new by a UK Honda Dealer - But still classed as a "Grey Import").

It takes between 2 - 6 weeks to obtain parts from Japan. There are no alternative parts available from Europe. I have the only one on mainland UK. So no parts on ebay, scrap yard etc. Nightmare if it breaks down and parts prices are plain silly. Plastic catch, £5. Interior lamp cover £5, Airbag, £1,100!.

How will you obtain spares/repairs for that beast?

The seller claims the Engine is only just run - in, can the mileage be verified?

Also claims 20mpg at 70:
Our Motorhome is a Modern European Direct Injection Turbo and despite being a bit more aerodynamic that the one on your ad link, it only returns 17-18mpg @70mph at full loads of 5000kG. Doubt you will see 20 if you can get there easy enough!.

I would not touch it, would be looking more towards a vintage European unit.

Thats my humble opinion.

Try Dudley's Motorhomes?

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd go look at it, check out the paperwork, test drive it, ask the owner to fill the tank, and take it for a good run refill it at your expense, and see how much it cost for distance covered, get the usual check done, BEFORE leaving any deposit.

Make sure that ever single item works inc fridge and cooker AC and heater.

I'd not worry too much about the base vehicle mechanics, there are plenty of american mags and yank spares places over here, if it came from a dry state it should be good underneath, but WILL need to be waxoiled for this country.

I think you'll find it very unrefined and heavy to drive, but rock solid.

Good luck


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Personally, I would doubt that it has a 6 litre V8 Diesel engine, more likely a petrol, most of them have, as petrol was so cheap back then


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> In USA this would be on a forecourt at arond $35k.
> 
> around £23k
> 
> ...


You been on the bottle Dave? :lol: $35k? 10K is more like, and it sounds dear to me at £16,000

Olley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It was only a small bottle Olley
Here is where I got the info.




Autos Classic Cars Motorcycles Boats Recreation Vehicles Manufactured Homes Buy a Price Guide 
ADVERTISEMENT

Category > Make & Year > Model & Trim > Options > Value Report 


Motor Homes
1991 GULF STREAM 
GULF STREAM COACH INC
SUNSPORT SERIES
M-8242


Length: 24' 
Coach Design: Motor Home 
Floor Plan: Double Bed 
Self-Contained: YES 
Slides: N/A 
Suggested List: 34845 

And at 6200cc it is probably the same diesel engine as fitted into the Ford Cargo.

Dave p


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, the 6.2 V8 was a chevy lump, I would have thought Ford would have fitted their own.

Olley


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Is this a Good buy? Anyone have "The Knowledge&amp*



JackieP said:


> We're toying with the idea of selling our beloved Hymer and moving to something a little bigger and with a bit more storage space. We don't have loads of money and woud like to buy something older and with a bit of character.
> 
> We spotted this one on Ebay and quite liked the look of it inside - something a bit different. It seems a lot of money however for its year. I can't find anything comparable in the UK market to get an idea of price so just wondered if anyone had any idea of whether it was a good buy or not.
> 
> ...


Hi JackieP.

Personally I would not entertain it. At 24ft. it's no bigger than most Hymers and even with the 6.2 Chevy truck diesel it's a gutless wonder. You will be very disappointed.

If you are going to move up to a larger rig at least go to 32+ and unless you are going to do enormous mileages don't favour diesel against petrol.

You can buy very good 32ft.+ RVs around the 94 to 98 vintage for under £20k. Also don't be tempted with one that proudly says been lived in full time. They wear out.

Ray.
p.s Gulfstream are a very cheap RV.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. Your comments reflect much of the thinking we had already covered but it's still good to get confirmation. We too felt it was overpriced and were surprised to read DA's comments - but can see he's done some research.

Our old Hymer has done us many years and we're so happy with it - especially in warmer climes when we do most of our living outdoors. But for fulltiming (in not so warm weather) it was challenging. Take your point too about it not being much bigger than our existing van - I think it was the layout we liked - and the extra storgage - but take all points that we need to go probably up to 30ft.

Thanks again - your comments helped a lot.

Jackie and Bill


----------



## SP250 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Jackie & Bill

I bought a "cheap" Gulfstream Ultra from Travelworld at the same price 3 years ago. It is 28ft long with 3 doubles and with only 33,000 genuine miles as they sold it new and to each subsequent owner. 

It has the Ford 7.3 litre V8 diesel and returns 13mpg at 70mph and did 16 mpg with a superbike (225 kg) on a rear rack and towing a Renault Espace on a trailer but at a more sedate 50mph. It is not sluggish either but handles like a boat even with the air bag suspension. It has a vast load capacity and train weight and enough space but is short of lockers and double glazing. Other than that with LPG tank for generator and fridge, cooker etc it is fine

Little things go wrong each year but Travelworld have the parts or can get them. However their prices can be steep, so I have a contact who brings the bits back in his suitcase from the US on his regular journeys. Eg front kingpin kit (for MOT) Travelworld £185.00, suitcase $35.00 or £28 at the time. Brake pads TW £60, Suitcase $25. Simon the service chap at Travelworld is good and tells me what to do then I do it or fit the bits myself. 

Regards John


----------

